# Bulk Salt Shortage Already?



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

Already used up our 100 tons we committed to purchase. We CANNOT find anywhere to get 20 ton plus loads of bulk salt.

We are in southeastern Ohio-

Does anyone know anywhere I can get a load or two from?


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

We are facing the same thing here in NW Ohio...... I am trying to get together with some other guys so we can get something at a half way decent price, if we can find it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Same here in Chicago. But I am set up for 400 ton and have only used 180. Somehow the rest of my dedicated salt has disappeared


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1731357 said:


> Same here in Chicago. But I am set up for 400 ton and have only used 180. Somehow the rest of my dedicated salt has disappeared


It's considered an allotment not a contract. If you have a contract for 400 tons you have to take the 400 tons no matter what even on a year where you only used 200. To anyone looking for salt I'd be getting what I can and forget about looking for a good deal. Everyone is looking for salt and it's a hot commodity right now.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Iowa is out of treated and that is all we use. My supplier supposedly has plenty of non treated but I'm keeping the sheds full. Not a good situation to be in on Jan 20


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally, found someone to send us a load Thursday, and possibly another vendor to send another load this week too....

To do list for 2014-2015 snow season:
- triple the size of our salt bin
-commit to buy more salt!


What is the issue with the salt? It's not like it's been a horrible winter in ohio.... I don't think anyways...


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

bah1491;1731585 said:


> Finally, found someone to send us a load Thursday, and possibly another vendor to send another load this week too....
> 
> To do list for 2014-2015 snow season:
> - triple the size of our salt bin
> ...


Salt isn't really local, If a mine can get more cash for it in PA or North of the border because those areas are hammering through it then that's where it's going. Hence commodity.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

JD Dave;1731385 said:


> It's considered an allotment not a contract. If you have a contract for 400 tons you have to take the 400 tons no matter what even on a year where you only used 200. To anyone looking for salt I'd be getting what I can and forget about looking for a good deal. Everyone is looking for salt and it's a hot commodity right now.


Our salt contracts are set up as at least 80 and up to 120%. As in if you commit to 100 tons, you are required to buy 80 tons, and if available, they will supply you up to 120 tons at that price.

The big issue now, is that the suppliers I use also supply the DOT, and the way the contract with the DOT is written, they have to be priority..... AKA, I could have ordered a truckload 3 weeks ago, and the DOT could call and order 10,000 tons today, and the salt co has to supply the DOT before they are allowed to haul to me.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

JD Dave;1731385 said:


> It's considered an allotment not a contract. If you have a contract for 400 tons you have to take the 400 tons no matter what even on a year where you only used 200. To anyone looking for salt I'd be getting what I can and forget about looking for a good deal. Everyone is looking for salt and it's a hot commodity right now.


Dave, my supplier has already issued us notice that we are down to sand/salt blends because they can no longer guarentee the supply... say its province wide? They are looking at trucking in from out of province and even from the US! I know on a small snow they sell 4-5 semi-loads of bulk per day...

Small time contractors who do limited business with them have been cut right off, (as well as two large companies due to lack of payment), the rest of us will be getting sand/salt to stretch the supply.

Property mangers aren't happy, but they need to be realistic.

I have very little stockpiled, almost none left due to the skid steer being out of order with electrical failure...

They tell me the reserves at the mines are allocated for road use only now, and the production cannot keep up with the demands...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;1731618 said:


> Our salt contracts are set up as at least 80 and up to 120%. As in if you commit to 100 tons, you are required to buy 80 tons, and if available, they will supply you up to 120 tons at that price.
> 
> The big issue now, is that the suppliers I use also supply the DOT, and the way the contract with the DOT is written, they have to be priority..... AKA, I could have ordered a truckload 3 weeks ago, and the DOT could call and order 10,000 tons today, and the salt co has to supply the DOT before they are allowed to haul to me.


Allotment\commitment\contract\whatever, all the same and I am in the same boat as you Jim. Salt wise, not really delivery wise.

The company that hauls most of ours is the supplier for a lot of counties, cities and possibly MDOT. They handle Morton and North American. They do a good job of keeping me filled, always have but we've been with them for about 20 years. If I really need it, they've gotten it to me in less than 4 hours. I do my best to not really need it.

Pretty sure I've always hit my 80%, but I have never heard of them charging anyone that hasn't, either. They understand the weather. Even in '08 when I was way, way over my commitment\allotment\contract, they kept on supplying me.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

We have bought 80% of our allotment from one supplier. I use Morton and North American as well. They are both main suppliers to PADOT and OHDOT. It's not the trucking company that has the requirement to supply the DOT first, its Morton and North American (at least that is what my sales people have told me). They are normally pretty good about getting me some as quickly as possible (usually within a day) if I am getting to be in a real pinch. Also have some really good friends in connected places that will loan me a load if need be....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We've had our accounts for close to 40 years and I'm thinking of changing the way we do things now. Salt is a commodity just like corn and soybeans to me. If I sign a contract to buy 1000 tons that salt is mine at the agreed upon price no matter what happens. There are also companies offering prebuy now and they guarantee your supply. Prebuying really isn't any more expensive either your just laying all the money out in Nov for the rest of the season.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

No problem getting the salt over here, I just hit my mark on the tonnage I commited too. Sucks, I just bought a truck to haul 10 tons at a time and now Im at my limit. Big Big pile of salt at the dock too.....


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

Found someone to deliver 25 ton tomorrow....thank god


----------



## KAABCO SNOW (Jan 23, 2014)

milwaukee same thing no salt whats so ever crazy


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

It is getting to be a similar situations here around Minneapolis. It is available but the prices are going up%50 plus.
We have gone through around 200 ton and only projected to use 300. We purchased a 100 ton to be delivered in the next 2 days because of fear of supplies running out. Our problem is our bin only holds 40 ton so tomorrow I am spending the morning making room for the extra.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

ryde307;1733504 said:


> It is getting to be a similar situations here around Minneapolis. It is available but the prices are going up%50 plus.
> We have gone through around 200 ton and only projected to use 300. We purchased a 100 ton to be delivered in the next 2 days because of fear of supplies running out. Our problem is our bin only holds 40 ton so tomorrow I am spending the morning making room for the extra.


You could store some at our shop


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

bah1491;1732802 said:


> Found someone to deliver 25 ton tomorrow....thank god


Salt pile here in Columbus is still holding.. just got 100 ton, think by next week they will be cutting us contractors off.


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

The load I got was from Cleveland. Not sure if this guy snuck a load to me or what.... From what I've heard everything is just for municipalities. Unreal. 

So I was thinking about this on Tuesday as I was trying to find salt- 

What happens if we, us, you ( contractors) run out of salt? How do you explain that to clients.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

bah1491;1733868 said:


> The load I got was from Cleveland. Not sure if this guy snuck a load to me or what.... From what I've heard everything is just for municipalities. Unreal.
> 
> So I was thinking about this on Tuesday as I was trying to find salt-
> 
> What happens if we, us, you ( contractors) run out of salt? How do you explain that to clients.


You don't run out of salt....you do whatever it takes to get it. Its available somewhere. Find it. A couple years ago we sent trucks daily to Minnesota from Milwaukee to bring us salt because that's where we could get it. Not the customers fault....


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

bah1491;1733868 said:


> The load I got was from Cleveland. Not sure if this guy snuck a load to me or what.... From what I've heard everything is just for municipalities. Unreal.
> 
> So I was thinking about this on Tuesday as I was trying to find salt-
> 
> What happens if we, us, you ( contractors) run out of salt? How do you explain that to clients.


You don't run out.. I only have room for 65 ton.. I ordered another 50 and storing it in a pole barn on a property i have for sale.. Other options renting storage container...

What happens when you tell your customer no salt and they call the next guy who dose have salt??? Thats the real question... Next season who are they signing with??


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I have alerted my property managers to the shortage but have informed them service will continue with sand/salt blends. The only complaint is about the mess, one property manager wants me to sweep the two lots in the spring... I'll figure something out.

This is only the 2nd time in 12 years of plowing that I haven't had salt available all season... we have salt mines within 3 hrs or so of here and it's still tight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;1733901 said:


> You don't run out of salt....you do whatever it takes to get it. Its available somewhere. Find it. A couple years ago we sent trucks daily to Minnesota from Milwaukee to bring us salt because that's where we could get it. Not the customers fault....


Ours was coming out of West Virginia back in '08. I paid through the nose and rear, a couple first born and some appendages, but never ran out.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Its ridiculous. Bend us over cause they can't keep up. How is that fair. Greedy bastsrds!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

supply and demand can be tough......but I am not interested in the alternatives.....and you shouldn't be either....at least in this country


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

SullivanSeptic;1731357 said:


> Same here in Chicago. But I am set up for 400 ton and have only used 180. Somehow the rest of my dedicated salt has disappeared


How dose that work? What is the supplier doing about it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Flawless440;1734122 said:


> How dose that work? What is the supplier doing about it?


I imagine it would be along the lines of "tough excrement".


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The salt contract amount is only an allotment not a binding contract. That has been mentioned earlier. If the DOt runs low they will take over the remaining stockpiles to ensure public safety. The dock here in town has a hard time getting resupplied with salt boats in January. Maybe the 2 ft ice on the bay has something to do with that.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

This is what we got down to in 08-09 winter....then paid $35 extra freight per ton....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;1734348 said:


> This is what we got down to in 08-09 winter....then paid $35 extra freight per ton....


After a couple phone calls, that might look good if this doesn't stop.

I officially just got worried.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

bought enough to get through the weekend.......double the regular price....


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

It's not getting any better. I've said it for 3 weeks now. If you're not sitting on what you need for the rest of winter, you're screwed. My buddy told me 3 weeks ago that he was "guaranteed his loads." (Like I was insignificant because I was worried and covering my butt to make sure I had enough.) Well guess whose guaranteed loads just got sent elsewhere? Yep, he's pissed.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I hate this sand/salt mix, bridges like crazy--if I get half a break I will need to look at a vibrator for the v-box I guess, never needed one before.

The good news, its cheaper and plentiful. The bad news, its annoying to spread and messy, and I'll likely have to rent a sweeper in the spring.

At least I have it though, salt supply here is hit and miss but I guess that is better than a lot of you have at this point.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I was able to get a load yesterday at my regular price, ordered it Wednesday.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I was able to get a spreader load of salt today, price went up because they trucked it in from the US. Don't know where they had to go to get it...


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

derekbroerse;1735761 said:


> I was able to get a spreader load of salt today, price went up because they trucked it in from the US. Don't know where they had to go to get it...


They guy I buy from has been getting it from the us for a month now. Now he's mixing with sand. What causes all the shortages


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

chachi1984;1735804 said:


> They guy I buy from has been getting it from the us for a month now. Now he's mixing with sand. What causes all the shortages


Too much snow. That's what causes it.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

SullivanSeptic;1735805 said:


> Too much snow. That's what causes it.


Ya but why wouldn't these companies mine more salt.get more trucks etc


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

chachi1984;1735834 said:


> Ya but why wouldn't these companies mine more salt.get more trucks etc


They are always mining and they stock pile a lot but when you have an extreme winter across North America things tend to get tight. Most people have used more then what they would in a normal winter before the new year. Trucks are not the problem.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

chachi1984;1735834 said:


> Ya but why wouldn't these companies mine more salt.get more trucks etc


Its supply and demand. They planned for a certain amount and they have a lot extra. But when we have a winter like this, it disapears fast. They can't get it in as fast as it goes out. Not to mention, lakes and rivers freeze over and make barge movement a bit difficult


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

chachi1984;1735804 said:


> They guy I buy from has been getting it from the us for a month now. Now he's mixing with sand. What causes all the shortages


There's a link in the SE MI thread about the shortage. Apparently the US mines are somewhere around 10 million tons short of there highest production. Then the idiot from one of the salt companies says "this should get prices back to where they should be" or something to that effect.

Prices were just getting to where they should be, $50ish a ton.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I was hearing that there is plenty of salt down in LA but it can't be loaded fast enough to get up here and points farther north...you guys here that ? In other words if there aren't any major snows in a couple weeks salt should become available?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

xtreem3d;1736128 said:


> I was hearing that there is plenty of salt down in LA but it can't be loaded fast enough to get up here and points farther north...you guys here that ? In other words if there aren't any major snows in a couple weeks salt should become available?


Wouldn't be surprised.

Main terminal in Peoria IL (which supplies central IL) is short on salt due to a lock on the Illinois river being damaged by a barge and shutting down river traffic for a week.

That and reading US Ag reports about the rivers being choked with ice, and low water levels so barge traffic has slowed significantly. Includes the upper Mississippi river, Illinois river, and the Ohio.

In the instance of the damaged lock, in one day only 17,000 tons of commodity products moved through the lock compared to 275,000 tons that day, in the previous year.

So, even if the mines can produce it, it's tough to get it shipped around the country right now. Semis and Rail Cars are about the best bet, but it's going to make the price sky rocket.

......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I might ruffle a few feathers saying this, but......

One thing I've noticed over the last few years is the excessive use of salt on every level.

For 2" storms, guys want to blast lots with excessive amounts of salt to burn it down and not touch a blade to it.

Or, they still want to throw salt on accounts that will get above freezing a few hours after a storm.

DOT's and municipalities, especially earlier in the season seemed excessive with their use of salt on the roads.

With our seasonal contracts, we've learned that it seems more economical in those circumstances to scrape the lots down as far as possible to minimize the over head of salt use. We would end up using 50%-75% less per 1"-2" event.

And now, I've got all the equipment to put together a liquid system, might be the way to go for the rest of the season in order to minimize salt usage and treat only the areas that really need it.


......


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I bet prices will be out of control next season. Greedy bastards.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

procuts0103;1736192 said:


> I bet prices will be out of control next season. Greedy bastards.....


They'll find out real soon that they can't sustain it. DOT and Municipal budgets only go so far.

And private contractors will cut back, due to their client's budgets.

So they would just be hurting themselves if the prices get hiked up too far.

.....


----------



## Emans_scapes (Dec 25, 2013)

White Gardens;1736155 said:


> I might ruffle a few feathers saying this, but......
> 
> One thing I've noticed over the last few years is the excessive use of salt on every level.
> 
> ...


We only salt if it's less than 1/2". Otherwise we scrape it and then salt. We will always salt after an event regardless of the temperature. Granted we will cut back if the sun is out and the temps are right. It's only done for protection on any slip & fall claims.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have bulk salt but had to buy out others at high prices.....anybody looking for salt call us at 610-497-9390
$115/ton FOB We know it's high but in order to get it we had to pay allot too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White Gardens;1736155 said:


> I might ruffle a few feathers saying this, but......
> 
> One thing I've noticed over the last few years is the excessive use of salt on every level.
> 
> ...


Preach it, brother!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

White Gardens;1736155 said:


> I might ruffle a few feathers saying this, but......
> 
> One thing I've noticed over the last few years is the excessive use of salt on every level.
> 
> ...


Depends on your contracts

Ours won't let us drop blade under 2 inches. Just Burn it off


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I have several lots that are far too wavy to plow small amounts off. You end up taking snow off the high points and depositing it in the low points, and for all the time, labour, and fuel used you have actually removed very very little. You still end up using just as much salt to burn it off anyways, not practical.

You wanna blame anyone? Blame the bloodsucking lawyers and the idiots who want a free payday for slip-and-fall, they have made everyone paranoid and we HAVE to clear to bare asphalt, no excuses. We used to plow it and drive away, and no one ever fell then.... now we load the salt to it instead, since salt is cheaper than a settlement. You would think though, if people are 'wasting' the salt that they are buying that quantity regardless, so the mines should be upping production to keep stock via demand. 

Not disagreeing with the municipalities over salting, around here they salted the roads just about every night all thru November, weeks before our first snow flakes... The liquid sprayers don't seem to be in use this winter, either.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

Emmanuel;1736217 said:


> We only salt if it's less than 1/2". Otherwise we scrape it and then salt. We will always salt after an event regardless of the temperature. Granted we will cut back if the sun is out and the temps are right. It's only done for protection on any slip & fall claims.


thats what we do also, quick scrape uses less salt


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

White Gardens;1736155 said:


> I might ruffle a few feathers saying this, but......
> 
> One thing I've noticed over the last few years is the excessive use of salt on every level.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Connie Fortin of Fortin consulting is doing a great job of attempting to teach our industry of the detrimental effects of salt in our lakes, rivers, and streams. In addition she has worked in both Minnesota and Michigan with DOT and Industry professionals to develop best standards which include always plow first, use of liquids, and application rates. Look into the various information out there on this topic. We all, myself included, need to work at becoming the best steward of God's environment that we can be which includes the wise and proper use of de icing products as it relates to the snow and ice industry.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Herm Witte;1736418 said:


> I totally agree. Connie Fortin of Fortin consulting is doing a great job of attempting to teach our industry of the detrimental effects of salt in our lakes, rivers, and streams. In addition she has worked in both Minnesota and Michigan with DOT and Industry professionals to develop best standards which include always plow first, use of liquids, and application rates. Look into the various information out there on this topic. We all, myself included, need to work at becoming the best steward of God's environment that we can be which includes the wise and proper use of de icing products as it relates to the snow and ice industry.


Here we have Smart about Salt. It's gotten pretty big in Waterloo region and is really starting to get to the GTA. It's like Salt use certification.

The interesting part is the municipalities around here have been jamming it down private contractors throats for the last few years via advertising for only hiring SAS certified contractors and such yet the muni's are the worst offenders. Like I've seen them dumping salt in situations this year that were just mind boggling.

I personally have been following the SAS methods for many years as I worked for a couple of the contractors who were first on board with it and can honestly say it works. Part of it is learning to protect yourself from lawsuits and putting liability back on property owners via documentation.

The rest is scrape as soon as your blade can pick it up and lightly salt after. I use 1 yrds of salt on a route where alot of companies would drop at least 3-4 yrds.

I did the math one night I salted 5cms instead of plowing it. Took me 3yrds

So I'm saving myself ~$150 after you take into account the extra fuel.
This is plowing myself . Paying someone to run the truck would be a little less saving but still cheaper.


----------



## PorcupineL&SC (Jan 26, 2014)

potskie;1736446 said:


> Here we have Smart about Salt. It's gotten pretty big in Waterloo region and is really starting to get to the GTA. It's like Salt use certification.
> 
> The interesting part is the municipalities around here have been jamming it down private contractors throats for the last few years via advertising for only hiring SAS certified contractors and such yet the muni's are the worst offenders. Like I've seen them dumping salt in situations this year that were just mind boggling.
> 
> ...


Smart about salt was at Landscape Ontario Congress this year, and I took some information... Very nice solution, but it will take MANY people to actually make a difference. Hopefully it starts something bigger in the near future. 
On another topic, I have noticed that even the consumer retailers e.g. Canadian Tire and Lowe's have bought a lot of bagged salt and calcium chloride from Draglam Salt in Concord.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Herm Witte;1736418 said:


> I totally agree. Connie Fortin of Fortin consulting is doing a great job of attempting to teach our industry of the detrimental effects of salt in our lakes, rivers, and streams. In addition she has worked in both Minnesota and Michigan with DOT and Industry professionals to develop best standards which include always plow first, use of liquids, and application rates. Look into the various information out there on this topic. We all, myself included, need to work at becoming the best steward of God's environment that we can be which includes the wise and proper use of de icing products as it relates to the snow and ice industry.


That's truly what I was getting at, but didn't want to veer too far off course.

......


----------



## dlocke (Jan 27, 2010)

melt all;1736232 said:


> We have bulk salt but had to buy out others at high prices.....anybody looking for salt call us at 610-497-9390
> $115/ton FOB We know it's high but in order to get it we had to pay allot too


115 Fob, Were Is fob, Louisville,Cincy,Chicago,New JErsey?


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

please call joe Kelly tomorrow at 610-497-9390


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

do guys use less treated salt than white or just the same


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572 (Feb 2, 2007)

Emmanuel;1736217 said:


> We only salt if it's less than 1/2". Otherwise we scrape it and then salt. We will always salt after an event regardless of the temperature. Granted we will cut back if the sun is out and the temps are right.
> 
> It's only done for protection on any slip & fall claims.


Exactly how we operate. You won't see residue coming out of cracks in June after it rains on our sites


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I love the guys who melt two inches of snow off a lot. Its ridiculous. We scrape everything all the time. Especially the colder it gets. 1/2-3/4" will get scraped a lot of times, then lightly salted. Just yesterday i watched a company plow and then try and keep up with the blowing snow by salting every hour or so. I watched them salt it 4 times while i was plowing the big lot i do, keep in mind its sunday and everything is closed. Last night a clipper blew through with 40-60mph winds. probably got another 1.5" of snow. There lot was covered in snow again and mine just needed some drifts cleaned up. 

so since sat night, they probably put 8-10 tons of salt on the place and 1-1.5 hours of plowing. While i put in about 6 hours plowing and probably about 3 tons of salt on a place twice the size. The end result the same. The cost and salt usage for that lot is just stupid..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1738124 said:


> I love the guys who melt two inches of snow off a lot. Its ridiculous. We scrape everything all the time. Especially the colder it gets. 1/2-3/4" will get scraped a lot of times, then lightly salted. Just yesterday i watched a company plow and then try and keep up with the blowing snow by salting every hour or so. I watched them salt it 4 times while i was plowing the big lot i do, keep in mind its sunday and everything is closed. Last night a clipper blew through with 40-60mph winds. probably got another 1.5" of snow. There lot was covered in snow again and mine just needed some drifts cleaned up.
> 
> so since sat night, they probably put 8-10 tons of salt on the place and 1-1.5 hours of plowing. While i put in about 6 hours plowing and probably about 3 tons of salt on a place twice the size. The end result the same. The cost and salt usage for that lot is just stupid..


Is the company 4 seasons? Seen that move a lot.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

not them, but ive seen them do it too. Its those trucks that only say snowplow,com or plow,com on them..? Watched acres group, i believe, salt for hours years ago across the street from the kohl's we did. It was fun watching them salt the entire time i was plowing 6" off the lot.


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I was good until that monster storm over the weekend. 

We're back down to about 18 tons. Supposedly have a load coming SUNDAY...... Paying $10 a ton more than the last load, and $15 a ton more than normal.

This guy sounds a little sketchy, delivering on a Sunday.... 


Oh well


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

So happy to see im not the only one that sees a problem with these companies using WAY too much salt. we have someone load up salt and we just pay per ton until we build a salt shed but i went to get salt today and there salt shed was almost empty. This thing is huge i mean they are always filled so im nervous about going back during a storm and seeing a sign "sorry we're out of salt". crossing fingers thats not gonna happen or its back to the bags!


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

tell it to the mayor of Atlanta


----------



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Theres a huge site in Baltimore MD you guys should try. I dont deal with them directly, but its $75/ton for 25 or more. Im in Northern Va, not sure about delivery to you north guys. Will make some calls if anyone is interested...


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Make some calls brother!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

fireball;1740427 said:


> tell it to the mayor of Atlanta


They had salt.

They had the trucks to spread it...

But they just sat on their heals and did nothing until everyone decided to close shop at the same time.

Then, you couldn't mobilize the salt trucks because of the gridlock.

....


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

the landscape company that we sub from who supplies the salt just ran out and cant get anymore so there sites are screwed. the few sites we have for ourselves we usually get from him also but now we gotta buy from a guy by are shop who mixes it with ice bite. but god only knows how long he can supply.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

we are shipping to people all over the Midwest from the south.....expensive trucking but we can get it and your welcome to pick up but it is going fast......cities, state and MUA's are buying it up fast!
Got 15000/tons in NY by the lakes however its a feed grade granular which does work really well, smaller granulars provide a higher surface coverage that melts snow better but you have to restrict you throwers.
Joe Kelly 610-497-9390


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

50,000 tons delivered to the Port of Milwaukee on Wednesday, another 50K expected over the next couple days. Sounds like it should trickle down through the muni's and be available to private contractors soon. Will be interesting to see the price though.............


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

It's been a wide spread snowy/icy winter. Combine that with those who over salt and that's why we have a salt shortage. We don't salt our lots until were completely done plowing/scraping everything. We'll salt the walks sooner, but have cut way back.


----------



## PLandscaping (Dec 20, 2013)

snowplower1;1740267 said:


> So happy to see im not the only one that sees a problem with these companies using WAY too much salt. we have someone load up salt and we just pay per ton until we build a salt shed but i went to get salt today and there salt shed was almost empty. This thing is huge i mean they are always filled so im nervous about going back during a storm and seeing a sign "sorry we're out of salt". crossing fingers thats not gonna happen or its back to the bags!


If you can even get that, I'm first year and a small operation but I get bags from the company my girlfriend used to work for, they ran out two weeks ago, I bought everything I could at home depot and lowes after that, now I'm stretching my supply by mixing sand and crushed water softner salt in with calcium chloride halite mix. Awful.

I work for a school district too, and I do the snow removal. We share salt with the town, they just cut us off. We just got a pallet of playsand because our suppliers are out of any bags. Ridiculous.


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Bulk is going for $225 a ton from the few that have it around St. Louis. There isn't any excessive application at that cost. Might as well start loading bags for that price.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Big pile still here at Penney dock Ashtabula, and big pile of salt at Morton in Painsville at the mine..... WTF

I see a company called McClymonds? hauling everyday all day out of Ashtabula Penney dock... Where are they going? Right down rt. 11


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

procuts0103;1749640 said:


> Big pile still here at Penney dock Ashtabula, and big pile of salt at Morton in Painsville at the mine..... WTF
> 
> I see a company called McClymonds? hauling everyday all day out of Ashtabula Penney dock... Where are they going? Right down rt. 11


McClymonds is Morton's trucking company. They supply both private contractors (myself included) and the DOT


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thought Arms was their trucking company


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

melt all;1749145 said:


> we are shipping to people all over the Midwest from the south.....expensive trucking but we can get it and your welcome to pick up but it is going fast......cities, state and MUA's are buying it up fast!
> Got 15000/tons in NY by the lakes however its a feed grade granular which does work really well, smaller granulars provide a higher surface coverage that melts snow better but you have to restrict you throwers.
> Joe Kelly 610-497-9390


Has anyone gotten salt from this guy?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

procuts0103;1749790 said:


> Thought Arms was their trucking company


Arms normally hauls for Compass Minerals AKA North American. At least in this part of the country.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

I have 20 tons I can't fit in my bin and am selling $175/ton picked up south Dayton ohio. Message me if interested.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1738124 said:


> I love the guys who melt two inches of snow off a lot. Its ridiculous. We scrape everything all the time. Especially the colder it gets. 1/2-3/4" will get scraped a lot of times, then lightly salted. Just yesterday i watched a company plow and then try and keep up with the blowing snow by salting every hour or so. I watched them salt it 4 times while i was plowing the big lot i do, keep in mind its sunday and everything is closed. Last night a clipper blew through with 40-60mph winds. probably got another 1.5" of snow. There lot was covered in snow again and mine just needed some drifts cleaned up.
> 
> so since sat night, they probably put 8-10 tons of salt on the place and 1-1.5 hours of plowing. While i put in about 6 hours plowing and probably about 3 tons of salt on a place twice the size. The end result the same. The cost and salt usage for that lot is just stupid..


I know what you are saying.
The last storm here a company would salt every time they got the lot plowed and was snowing so hard in 2 hrs they back plowing the lot and pushing the salt off. To me that's a waste of salt.
Few weeks back we got maybe tenth of a inch of ice and they spread it so heavy that look like a gravel lot and the black asphalt was white bad thing was in 2 hrs temps was above 32 degrees and lots I didn't have to salt was melted. They salted lots that wasn't even open on the weekends.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Antlerart06;1750098 said:


> Few weeks back we got maybe tenth of a inch of ice and they spread it so heavy that look like a gravel lot and the black asphalt was white bad thing was in 2 hrs temps was above 32 degrees and lots I didn't have to salt was melted. They salted lots that wasn't even open on the weekends.


This depends a lot on the contract. The properties I am responsible for salting want it ready for opening time as they are busy first thing in the morning. I can't wait for two hours for ice to maybe melt off or maybe not... tho you do tend to feel like a schmuck if you salt and it would have melted anyways, it's still two hours of potential slip-n-fall conditions that would fall under negligence (because you knew it was there and did nothing). In a place like, say, my grocery store where people are carrying heavy bags or pushing carts, that is just not acceptable.

As for salting on weekends or days when the property is closed, being closed doesn't prevent your liability if something happens. For example, I take care of a strip mall on a corner lot surrounded by schools, churches, a bank, and a bigger strip mall across the street. We still take care of them on Sundays (albeit lower priority) because it is a corner lot and receives a TON of foot traffic cutting thru the parking lot instead of sticking to the street or sidewalks, big time saver for them. Many of them are high school kids. Should I, or the property manager, or owner be willing to take the risk of a kid getting hurt and being sued by an angry parent with a mob of lynch-happy soccer moms over saving a few bucks? Nope.

Can't really judge unless you know the situation and what their contract requires.


----------

